# anyone want edits or something done with a pic?



## savvylover112

Just as the title says  I can do lots of stuff


----------



## Domino13011

Yea. Ill post a picture now


----------



## Domino13011

Pick your favorite, His name is Domino and mine is Cierra


----------



## jadeewood

i will shauna. thanks i will post my photobucket link later, or in pm or horse chat


----------



## savvylover112

working on yours now


----------



## savvylover112

here you go domino


----------



## Kentucky

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3582 and add something about welcome back guys, why was I left behind with these mules, or welcome home. Or something to that effect. That photo was taken when we returned form a trail ride and she was the only horse left behind, in that field. Thanks Savvylover112.


----------



## savvylover112

hey eddie could you actually post it here when i copy it it comes up really small


----------



## Kentucky

Here you go


----------



## savvylover112

*Kentucky*

here you go eddie


----------



## savvylover112

this is the first time i have tryed something like this


----------



## savvylover112

anyone else want something done?


----------



## AnnaLover

Let me get some good pics of my girl and i'll post them ASAP!!


----------



## AnnaLover

Okay here is my favorite pic.. I didn't get the best ones because my piglet was getting her mad so she was pricking her ears back in most of the pics I got xD I love the one you did for Patch with his name everywhere.. I don't like the background in this pic so maybe you could put in a cool background type thing.. I dunno xD Just do what you want with it I know it will look awesome regardless!  

ETA the pic duhh!!! :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover

Sorry DUH her name is Anna!  :lol:


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

Here are mine:

I'm Aushlin and this is my gelding Roo


----------



## savvylover112

I will have them done as soon as I can just have to go to a show tonight kk


----------



## savvylover112

*AnnaLover*

Here you go hope you like it that was the first time I ever changed a backround lol Kansasbarrelracer you are next willl get it done as soon as I get more time


----------



## gypsygirl

if you have time...
karla & gypsy


----------



## savvylover112

gypsygirl said:


> if you have time...
> karla & gypsy


anything in particular you want done?


----------



## gypsygirl

savvylover112 said:


> anything in particular you want done?


one like yours with all the names would be nice !

THX


----------



## savvylover112

oh okay and you want the back round the same or any particular colours?


----------



## gypsygirl

savvylover112 said:


> oh okay and you want the back round the same or any particular colours?


 
could it either be just black & white...or purple & black ? does that make sense...lol


----------



## savvylover112

Yep I can do that


----------



## savvylover112

hey I am working on the last two at the same time now should be done soon


----------



## gypsygirl

savvylover112 said:


> hey I am working on the last two at the same time now should be done soon


THX =]

im excited !


----------



## savvylover112

I have it like purple and black and white lol


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

If you have time, could you please do something with these? 

















Thanks!


----------



## savvylover112

heres the first for kansasbarrelracer gypsygirl yours will be on soon


----------



## bubblegum

can you take the bars out of this picture for me, and possibly the man too and the barrell


----------



## savvylover112

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> If you have time, could you please do something with these?
> 
> View attachment 14672
> 
> 
> View attachment 14674
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sure anything in particular you want a different background? 
Any words?
Any colors?


----------



## savvylover112

here is the one for you Gypsygirl for the next two I will try to get them up for tomorrow


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

savvylover112 said:


> Sure anything in particular you want a different background?
> Any words?
> Any colors?


Could you do his name in different fonts/sizes on the first one and could you get rid of the background in the second one so that it's just his head?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Oh yeah, his name is Spirit. Sorry, forgot to mention that


----------



## gypsygirl

THX i LOVE it ! =]


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah that's kk SpiritJordanRivers

Aw yay you like it


----------



## savvylover112

so you want it just his head and no background or do you want like a sunset or a beach or something else in it?


----------



## mandik92

Yes please ^_^
my name is mandi 
and you can pick any picture from my photo album and be as creative as you want 
thank you 
xo


----------



## Pony~Princess

Can you do the names with this pic? Her name is Zippo Rose and I would like a lime green background.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

If you have time can you do something with these? Absolutely no rush, I am in no hurry at all...

This is my daughter MacKenzie and Teddy, her pony.


----------



## savvylover112

Hey everyone sorry if I take awhile got lots of horse and school work to do will get them done as soon as I can everyone


----------



## savvylover112

*Anyone like to colour coordinate?*

willl have the next one up soon

oh and dont mind the title I got mixed up lol


----------



## savvylover112

here you go spiritfordanrivers


----------



## AnnaLover

So sorry I have taken so long to say this I hadn't checked on this thread for4 a while but THANKS SO MUCH!!! I love it!!!


----------



## savvylover112

Aw your welcome I enjoyed doing it


----------



## savvylover112

Here is the next one  I am going in order but bubblegum yours will take a bit longer


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh my, your work is beautiful. I haven't seen this thread until now.  Is there any possible way when you aren't as busy and you finish the others that you can do one for me? If so just pick what you want to do or use both. 

This is Scout









Scout









My husband Carl riding Scout









Thank you so much, if you can't get to them then, don't worry about it.


----------



## savvylover112

I can get to them eventually anyone that asks I will get it done  in fact I need replies for the next two and then there is only one more before yours so I am starting the one that I am not waiting to hear about and then yours ok?


----------



## bubblegum

i dont mind waiting, am following this thread every day but i think i gave you an impossible task


----------



## savvylover112

not Impossible at all bubblegum just wondering would it be possible to send me another picture along with this one because I need to put in your horses legs which were originally blocked by the bars ?


----------



## bubblegum

hope these help, sorta have bars in them all as i was in a round pen and its not my horse. And this is the first time i rode a horse after breaking my back and first time with no hat and first time western style so im kinda crummy


----------



## savvylover112

Thanks I think I should be able to work with it now you are really testing me but I like it lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

could you take this pic









and work this quote into it somehow?

"The horse you get off is not the same as the horse you got on; it is your job as a rider to ensure that as often as possible the change is for the better."


----------



## savvylover112

yep I will get on it asap


----------



## savvylover112

heres the next one


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Oh my gosh!!! I LOVE it!! Thank you SO much!


----------



## savvylover112

your welcome I think I messed it up a bit with putting teddy in it at the top I didn't cut him out right lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Thats okay  I still LOVE it!


----------



## savvylover112

thanks I love making them I love trying to do new things lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA

savvylover112 said:


> Here is the next one  I am going in order but bubblegum yours will take a bit longer


I really LOVE how you did this one, is there anyway you can make the first picture I sent like that? They are in almost the same stance. Thank you so very much. 

*EDIT* shoot, it didn't put the picture in the quotes. Hmm... the picture I like is the one right above when I posted pictures for you to edit. I hop that helps, lol. I think it is on page 5.


----------



## savvylover112

Yep I was gonna do something like that but also different for yours lol you shall see soon


----------



## savvylover112

here is the next one


----------



## savvylover112

heres the next one  hope everyone is happy with theirs


----------



## savvylover112

Anyone else? I am on the last two so time is opening up lol


----------



## savvylover112

here is the last one for the minute have to sort out this task Bubblegum set me lol but I will accept new requests


----------



## bubblegum

ha, you should have no time with mine , cant wait to see it, any idea when you will have it done, ??


----------



## savvylover112

Well it didn't work out at first so I restarted it today and I have all the bars from the top down to your shoulders gone lol so what ever time frame you can work out from that lol it will get done it is the hardest thing I have ever done but it will get done lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

thanks so much its adorable!


----------



## bubblegum

ha, im sorry, but you did say you could do great things with pics.  going to be my new screen saver so it will be shown to the world


----------



## savvylover112

lol you want any words or anything done with it when I have the hard bit done?
Oh and FoxyRoxy1507 your welcome for doing it


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Thank you sooo much!!! I LOVE it. I have it as my desktop picture on my computer.


----------



## savvylover112

Aw your welcome and thank you for doing that


----------



## savvylover112

Here is one I just did quickly for me lol  still working on yours bubblegum dont worry I havent forgotten :L


----------



## luvmyperch

Oh boy, oh boy! I love this stuff but have no clue how to do it myself!! This is me and my new boy Noah. He's an ex-plowhorse/trailhorse who's never had a momma before... The last two are my fav, but I like his head in the one with his bridle on and I like me better in the one where he's wearing his leopard halter... Thank you!!!


----------



## savvylover112

Heres the next one


----------



## luvmyperch

I LOVE IT!!! Thank you!


----------



## savvylover112

Aw your welcome I love doing them


----------



## bubblegum

tick tock, haha, i watch this thread like a hawk, please let me know how you are getting on


----------



## savvylover112

I will don't you worry but just to let you all know any one who asks for and edit I am in an exam year need time to study and whatnot also this week I am very busy but will try to get to you all


----------



## AngelGina001

Wow, thats really good. I had to put my to put my horse down about 1 1/2 yrs ago due to an intestine explosion. He was everything to me. If you dont mind, could I post some pics of him, and maybe you could do one of those for me?


----------



## savvylover112

Yeah go ahead I will try to get it done asap


----------



## jackieebitu

hey savvvyy 
could you make me a collage like luvmyperch one pleaseee  
could you possibly write misty in baby blue please ?
here are some of pictures, use which ever ones you want 









































thankss  x


----------



## savvylover112

Sure Jackie


----------



## jackieebitu

ty , how long will u b? x


----------



## savvylover112

em not sure working on a big one at the min and I have a lot to do this week cos I have to plan loads of stuff so will get it done asap


----------



## jackieebitu

okay let me know as i reeeeeaaaly like your collage that u did for dat girl x


----------



## savvylover112

k I might try to get it done now and then yours so hopefully have them done soon


----------



## jackieebitu

awwhh thankyyouu


----------



## savvylover112

bubblegum and jackieebitu I am so sorry but my program I use has crashed on me


----------



## bubblegum

boo hoo, you will just have to do something else at a later date, you might get to do some study now. haha


----------



## savvylover112

ha study lol good one bubblegum lol


----------



## jackieebitu

ohh no
what can you for me thenn ?


----------



## savvylover112

At the minute I can't do any edits at all but can make short videos with music if you want?


----------



## jackieebitu

go for it


----------



## savvylover112

okay so could you send me pics and videos here is my email [email protected]


----------



## jackieebitu

okay wil do that now


----------



## jackieebitu

done xD


----------



## EventingIsLovee

You can use one of the two jumping pics I put up, or both if you can fit them. If you can't, then pic the one you like better. Thanks!


----------



## savvylover112

Here you go kara


----------



## angelsgrace

i'd love one somthing done with these three pics for an avitar
first horse the paint is crystal
second is angel the bay
third is gerry the white turned red
























do whatever you want with them words would be angel my girl crystal my baby gerry my lil man


----------



## HorseLove4ever

want to try something with this??


----------



## Bubbles101

Hey can you do that thing where you put the name on a bunch of times in different fonts? I like the background in this picture though. Thank you!
This is Roanie


----------



## savvylover112

Yep just got my program back so have to do jackieebitus one then you two are next okay??


----------



## jackieebitu

woo cant wait x


----------



## savvylover112

here jackiee hope you like it


----------



## savvylover112

here jackiee hope you like it


----------



## Twistedd

How do i make the picture bigger so it's easier for you to see ? beanie is his name btw and his Racing name is Majestic Mischief...


----------



## Twistedd

How do i make the picture bigger so it's easier for you to see ? beanie is his name btw and his Racing name is Majestic Mischief...


----------



## Twistedd

Lol, sorry computer stuffed up ^^ don't mnd the first onee ..


----------



## angelsgrace

i'll down load some better pic for you to have a play with


----------



## savvylover112

twistedd its ok I will make them bigger myself and angelsgrace thank you


----------



## jackieebitu

aww thanks so much i love it !! 
xx


----------



## savvylover112

your welcome jackiee


----------



## SeeinSpotz

*Daizy!*

can you do one for me?
Her name is Daizy


----------



## savvylover112

what you want done?


----------



## SeeinSpotz

idk suprise me!!


----------



## savvylover112

okey dokey  you are like third or fourth on my list now


----------



## savvylover112

Sorry I am taking so long everyone but I have to study every night so I will take a bit longer then normal but I will get them done but I am taking no more requests just doing the ones that have already been requested and I will have some up tomorrow for you guys


----------



## Twistedd

Sorry for the late reply, but thank you SavvyLover


----------



## LoveStory10

Please do this picture of me and my wingless angel Love Story


----------



## savvylover112

okay that is the last one lol


----------



## savvylover112

Heres the first one more to come


----------



## savvylover112

Here is the next one just enhanced it a bit and gave it a frame


----------



## angelsgrace

thank you so much i love it


----------



## jillybean1

AWWWW yes plz i would love one here are some pics feel free to be creative


----------

